# Dw yes or No ? Civic type R



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So yes or No ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Still not decided on this, i dont like the new shape Civic and i don't think there is enough styling to detach it from the normal Civic. The original concept was much nicer, but Honda really dumbed it down on release. I think i'd change my mind if i drove one though.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The most powerful front wheel drive on sale today, whats not to like.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't like it's bum


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't really know

What's with all the 5 door cars atm though?

Focus rs and this would both look better as 3 door


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Don't really know
> 
> What's with all the 5 door cars atm though?
> 
> Focus rs and this would both look better as 3 door


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nope, not for me. Sure it's hardcore to drive but just looks like a Halfords special to my eyes. 

For me, the BMW M135i is still the most desirable in this category. None of it's competitors can boast a creamy 6-cylinder motor and rear wheel drive. I even like the way it looks!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Im saying yes, its different and adds something new to the table. But i am biased as i loved my ep3.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

one went past me in black last week - it had a personal plate so was not sure if it was a "Modified" Type R or not. either way looked very "amateur"

Its a no from me


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I think it looks terrible, one of the ugliest cars I can think of 

The last good looking civic was the ek series imo, the ep3 is dull, the newer one is proper ugly and this one looks like the previous model with just a load of tat slapped on all over the place


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

its a no from me


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes from me


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

It's a massive yes from me. Technically brilliant with looks to match.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

No, definitely not in a million years:wave:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, I'll point out I've seen plenty more flattering photos of the new ctr than the one in this thread


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh dear no. Seems to be aimed at the 21-30yr olds, but how many of those can afford it? Some but the styling seems to be aimed at that age group. Styling wise the market has moved on and it doesn't hit the pricing sweet spot like previous Hondas......


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes from me


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I didn't like the new R-type until I saw one in the metal, yes from me


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Na to chavvy for me.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm a massive Honda fan, the new styling is a bit shouty

In white please though :thumb:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes looks how a hot hatch should look not the prettiest but at least you know what it is, some hot hatches you don't even know what they are because there so boring to look at.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

No for me as I drove one. Not as qick or as fun as my F30 335d xdrive.

Honda UK best was an EK9 or EP3. Had an EP3 for 5 years. 

Best Civic type R has to be the JDM FD2. Simple.

My opinion of course. 

Richard


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Really liked the idea but not sure not I've seen a couple in the metal.
It's a no from me.


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

the front view is nice--why not?


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Not for me, I don't think I'd suit it either. I think the dress code to drive it would be a nylon tracksuit, baseball cap and air max :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

fethead said:


> honda uk best was an ek9 or ep3. Had an ep3 for 5 years.


atr>ctr


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

In some angles it's ok but in others horrendous. 

Power wise, lots of potential but...

Focus rs, 4 wheel drive, drift mode!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Not for me thanks, looks like it fell out of halfords window.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes please!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Shiny said:


>


This yes, the new Civic Type R is just fugly


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I loved the type r that appeared on the pre-launch promotional material, with the boomerang tail lights that extended up into the rear wing. That was excellent. 

This, sadly hope. 

Cooks


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

yes.
drive one.
it's insane.


----------



## davrob (Mar 3, 2012)

Its a yes from me,I have driven one and its very nice,can shift as well.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Test drove the one below. We have a Golf R at the moment and for a second, it made the Golf feel dull (I drove there with the Mrs and little one in the car) in comparison. In reality, when you go for it in the golf, it goes from very civilised to rabid fast and sublime round the twisties.

The civic is just as quick but there's far more drama about it. You can drive it sensibly, of course you can, you just don't want to as often.

If Honda did any sort of decent discount or deals to match the golf / m135i / Seat Sub8 etc I'd be seriously considering it. It's not special enough to pay full whack with what else is on offer. I'm applying the same logic to the Focus RS at the moment. I wonder if it'll last when I get to see one in the flesh / test drive one?

Edit: sorry, ignoring the above, if you gave me one I'd love it!


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Since the concept changed and saw it at Goodwood, I've not been a fan of the Civic. Having owned most key hot hatches, the only other I'd look to buy new right now is the new Focus RS or facelift A45. The megane 265 was ace but wouldn't buy another. I'm now in an A45 AMG preFL and believe 4wd is a lot better on British roads than FWD or RWD.


----------

